# Manuales sobre reparacion de lavadoras ?



## oscar378 (Jun 25, 2015)

Estoy en interesado en aprender un poco sobre reparación de lavadoras,he buscados manuales en internet pero hasta ahora la busqueda ha sido inútil, agradezco a *qu*ien me pueda colaborar ...


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 25, 2015)

En youtube, hay tutoriales.


----------



## julio barrerto (Jun 25, 2015)

hola cordial saludo: si tienes conocimiento de electronica? 
Otra cosa es que los manuales que suministra el fabricante es  para el usuario  ejem. (como instalas las mangueras y algunos cuidados como cuando los grifos de agua están cerrado, vereficar si el suministro eléctrico esta el el toma y cositas así de sencillas) pero cuando hay un daño considerable ahí no encuentras esa información. para ello debes encontrar tutoriales o aprenderlo en una institución presencial o virtual.
lo que puedes encontrar en un lugar como este es que, teniendo un conocimiento (bases primordiales ) y que te encuentres con un daño  que te esté dando problemas que no sabias o que nunca te habías encontrado con ellos. te pueden ayudar; guiar o sugerir. pero para ello, le repito tienes que tener unas bases de electronica y mecanica. ahí si este es un lugar propicio par ello. 
recuerda tuturiales o instituciones:

buena suerte.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 25, 2015)

yo ya me hice experto en mi lavadora idsystem mabe  automatica....cualquier duda aqui andaremos.


----------



## JorgeCid (Jul 17, 2015)

Pues aquí tienes un vídeo de una serie que aborda diferentes averías con su reparación: youtube.com/watch?v=CsmhRri1_xo

Pero sería bueno que detallaras más sobre qué es lo que quieres reparar para que puedan ayudarte mejor.

Saludos


----------

